# Бызов Лезгинка



## Mark (5 Апр 2011)

помогите пожалуйста найти ноты лезгинки Бызова.Буду очень благодарен.


----------



## Alexakko (6 Апр 2011)

Mail пожалуйста сегодня вечером попытаюсь отправить, если что, то в течение недели точно


----------



## Mark (8 Апр 2011)

[email protected]
заранее спасибо)


----------



## DENY90 (8 Апр 2011)

И сюда, пожалуйста Буду очень благодарен. [email protected]


----------



## bayam (8 Апр 2011)

буду рад, если и мне отправите! заранее спасибо!
[email protected]


----------



## tv1000 (8 Апр 2011)

и мне пришлите пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## mosalekc (8 Апр 2011)

Будьте любезны и сюда:
[email protected]


----------



## tv1000 (16 Апр 2011)

неужели ни у кого не имеются ноты?


----------



## uriylirsot (13 Янв 2012)

[email protected] Если есть возможность, отправьте ноты на [email protected] Заранее спасибо.


----------



## milongo (13 Янв 2012)

http://files.mail.ru/TP5Y28 Бызов-лезгинка


----------



## Тихонов Егор (8 Фев 2014)

А для дуэта переложение "Лезгинки" А. Бызова имеется у кого-нибудь?


----------

